

Ask HN: Launching a startup in an already saturated market? - mcrittenden

I've spent the last few months working on a time/task tracking and invoicing web app. There are obviously TONS of them already out there, many of which already have a dedicated user base, but I really feel like mine does things differently than any I've ever seen (not going into details here since it's not very relevant to this question).<p>I'm relatively new to the startup game, but it seems like the majority of startups try to execute some big new idea, while mine is just a rework of a bunch of old ideas (like "how time should be entered", or "how tasks should be edited/assigned", etc.)<p>Any tips on how I can gauge the marketability of my system since everyone is already using a different one? Is there any chance that I could succeed, or should I just keep it to myself and not invest the time/money in trying to make a business out of it (which would be fine with me since it was originally built for myself)?<p>(I know that without you seeing the app, this question is a little vague, and I apologize for that).
======
nozepas
If you are working on an existing and quite extended concept (like to one
you're explaining) i think your best chance is to try to find better ways to
do things on the type of app you are working on. You can really make something
work if you introduce significative changes that just make things easier and
more comprehensible. There are quite a few amount examples of that (google
just started when quite a few search engines did exist, which was one of the
reasons they did so well in a pretty crowded market? They did provide a search
engine that worked much better than the others and that was just willing to be
a 'search engine'; no banners on front page, no overloated designs...)

------
michael_dorfman
_I really feel like mine does things differently than any I've ever seen (not
going into details here since it's not very relevant to this question)._

Actually, it is. The unnamed details presumably constitute your "unique value
proposition." You want to try to center your pitch around that.

And, if you are haven't already, you should check out Patio11's writings, as
they sound like they will be relevant.

------
amorphid
The only thing you should focus on is finding a way to generate referral
business. It is the only way to avoiding competitors that can outspend you.

